# Help with Prym Maxi



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies and Gents
I've purchased this Prym Maxi Loom - Machine.
The blurb which is with the loom is not very helpful on how to set it up - has anyone used this? Please could you help make it simpler. I don't know whether it is available in the USA - I bought it at Hobby Craft in UK. I know PRYM is a German firm, and have looked on their website and the info they produce is the same as in the box.
maggieuk


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It must be the smaller one I have,its at the bottom of the box,As you are in the Uk you could have had this one,for the price of postage,I didnt like it, the instruction were hard to understand,The yarn kept slipping of the hoops,


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I this the one you have,Mine is just a sock loom,


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I this the one you have,Mine is just a sock loom,


That is the one I have too but I am so disappointed. I desperately wanted one that could do socks and I emailed them and they said yes, it did socks. I should have been more specific. It does socks but not in the round which I so really wanted to do. I can't use this large one, there aren't any patterns around for it and I have emailed the company and they didn't have any ideas either. I really want to concentrate on socks but I have arthritis which hinders me greatly using needles and I wanted a machine like the Prym so that it was sort of automatic with no seaming but I never realised that the Prym was so large. The site was in Germany and I had trouble with the translations. Does yours do socks and is it like the Prym only smaller because I would gladly pay the postage to Australia if I could find a smaller version of the Prym Maxi.


----------



## maggieuk (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi
Yes that's the one. Absolute Cr...p. Cost me nearly £40 GBP. Company is not helpful AT ALL, and anything that came with the darned thing is just as unhelpful!! Can't you tell - I think I've been done!!
maggieuk


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I found this video.
For a sock loom.





So far, it seems as though only tube socks can easily be done on the machine.
I have also seen where it said that you would have to felt the socks for smaller sizes unless you wanted to seam up the sides.

Dick


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

DickWorrall said:


> I found this video.
> For a sock loom.
> 
> 
> ...


You can knit normal socks with them but I was trying to find an easier way to spare my hands. Those looms come in three sizes for different sized feet. S, M and L.


----------

